# Impedancia Woofer 10"



## seralemi (Dic 21, 2013)

Buen día. Tengo un crossover pasivo de 4 vías (bafles Elite de Ranser), donde el woofer actúa como full-range ya que no tiene componentes en serie, se conecta de manera directa al ampli.

Sabemos que la curva de impedancias de un woofer normalmente comienza a subir progresivamente de valor (ohms) alrededor de 1Khz. En este caso no habría inconveniente porque el medio arranca a los 1.5khz. El tema es saber si el woofer se comporta de esa
manera.

Para ello lo conecté a un generador de señal sinusoidal a la salida de audio del PC con una resistensia de 22ohms en serie.

Hice las mediciones con un multimetro digital (400Hz) a ambos lados de la Resistencia. El resultado me dió unos 8.2ohms. Adjunto una hoja con el diagrama de conexiones y las mediciones obtenidas en distintas frecuencias.

Viendo los resultados obtenidos, la consulta es: la fórmula utilizada es correcta? de que otra manera se puede medir?

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 21, 2013)

Hola Seralemi. 
te recomiendo ver este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/#post51726 hay mucha info respecto de lo que necesitas. 

saludos 

Juan José.


----------



## seralemi (Dic 22, 2013)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola Seralemi.
> te recomiendo ver este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/#post51726 hay mucha info respecto de lo que necesitas.
> 
> saludos
> ...



Hola Juan José, gracias por responder. 
En realidad ya había leído esa info y mucha más, dentro de este foro, que tiene que ver con los crossover pasivos.

Por lo que leí observo que conoces muy bien del tema y por ello voy a intentar que me aclares algunas cuestiones, siempre que estes de acuerdo claro.

Hay una info publicada por mí que da cuenta de un crossver pasivo de 4 vías en 8ohms de unos bafles Elite de Ranser. Te adjunto el diagrama del circuito que dibujé de los mismos tal como vienen de "fábrica" de finales de los 70. En las fotos verás el upgrade que estoy haciendo de los capa.

Lo que no encuentro son las *fórmulas para este diseño*, en la zona de los medios, ya que al parecer se trata de un pasaaltos a 6dB/oct y un pasabajos a 12dB/oct.

Feliz navidad para vos y los tuyos. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2013)

Por que no usás el software + cable que dice acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/
Sino vas a medir los parámetros T/S no importa, lo que el soft releva es la curva de impedancia del parlante...


----------

